

Ask HN: What are your mostly frueqented sites? - Vecrios

What are your favorite and most visited sites&#x2F;forums? This should be an interesting discussion.
======
buserror
[http://www.typingstudy.com/](http://www.typingstudy.com/)

Sorry, easy to do, I just couldn't resist :-)

Seriously, I now have 'motherboard' in my dailies;
[http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk](http://motherboard.vice.com/en_uk) thats a
fairly recent addition, curious to see what anyone else come up with.

------
Vecrios
I'm asking because I wanted to expand the sites that I visit daily. More
specifically, I want more sites that have good articles about software
dev/current tech.

